# Connection String MS Access mit Systemdatenbank / Arbeitsgruppeninformationsdatei



## Sputnik (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Verbindung zu einer MSAccess Datenbank aufbauen, die durch eine Systemdatenbank geschützt ist.
Beispielsweise Daten.mdb und Daten.mdw.

Wie muss ich die mdw Datei in den Connection String einbauen?

Als Beispiel wo der Connection String noch ergänzt werden müsste:

```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
			
	Connection connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=C:/Daten.mdb; ??mdw??", user, pwd);
```


----------



## frapo (30. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht könnte dies hilfreich sein? MS Access JDBC connect string with *.mdw - dBforums

Gruß
frapo


----------



## Sputnik (30. Mai 2009)

Leider nicht.

Die eine Antwort dort sagt auch nur ich soll das über eine ODBC DSN machen.

Damit hab ich das auch schon hinbekommen, wenn ich in der ODBC Verbindung dann einstelle welche mdw er verwenden soll.

Wollte das ganze aber ohne ODBC Einrichtung schaffen.

Zwecks einfacher für User etc.

Die Versuche die in dem Beitrag waren hab ich auch schon alle durch.


----------



## Sputnik (31. Mai 2009)

mmh, muss mich wohl beim ersten Versuch etwas verschrieben haben.

Mittlerweile hat das Einbinden einer Systemdatenbank in den Connection String und das Verbinden zur MS Access Datenbank funktioniert.


```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=E:/Daten.mdb;SystemDB=E:/daten.mdw", user, pwd);
```

Benutzername und Passwort natürlich ein Benutzerkonto aus der Arbeitsgruppeninformationsdatei.

Jetzt werd ich noch versuchen einen kostenlosen Type 4 MS Access Treiber zu finden, damit ich mir das mit dem ODBC Treiber sparen kann.


----------



## frapo (31. Mai 2009)

Sputnik hat gesagt.:


> mmh, muss mich wohl beim ersten Versuch etwas verschrieben haben.
> 
> Mittlerweile hat das Einbinden einer Systemdatenbank in den Connection String und das Verbinden zur MS Access Datenbank funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Na da gratuliere ich dir mal! . 

Das könnte noch interessant für andere sein, da Access-'DB' noch immer weit verbreitet sind.

Gruß
frapo


----------

